

Portuguese government set on increasing use of open source - Tsiolkovsky
https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/portuguese-government-set-increasing-use-open-source

======
hugocaracoll
Maybe now it's the time to stop buying software when there are plenty of other
open-source options to take into account. It is a step forward indeed but they
will have to invest more in skilled people to support these choices.

------
disputin
There was a post a few days back about the Spanish government cracking down on
piracy, which looks like a sneaky way of encouraging open source. Looks like
Europe is trying to loosen ties.

------
johnfisherman
This is a step forward from the Portuguese gvt. Hope others follow suit.

